
FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE is now available - tachion
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.3R/announce.html
======
brudgers
Main HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11418742](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11418742)

